# clavier numérique



## tano (2 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

J'ai acheté un clavier numérique VP6271 de chez interlink electronics pour mon macbook.
La connection bluetooth est ok mais quand j'essaye d'y taper des chiffres, ce sont les symboles qui correspondent aux chiffres  qui apparaissent (ex je tape 1 sur le pavé numérique est c'est & qui apparaît), ce qui ne m'est d'aucune utilité, je l'avoue.
Alors si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur. 

Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## linestudio (6 Septembre 2009)

Hello, 

j'ai exactement le même probleme, Tano avez-vous trouvé une solution svp ?

les chiffres sont remplacés par les symboles 

- & à la place de 1
- é à la place de 2
- " à la place de 3 
- ' à la place de 4

etc...

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?  merci d'avance


----------



## bugsdenis (13 Novembre 2009)

Même problème ... si quelqu'un connait la solution merci de nous la communiquer


----------



## choumou (13 Novembre 2009)

Essayé ceci à tout hasard, ou alors taper en même temps sur "fn" ou les deux, à vous d'essayer.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Dans le principe, les claviers envoient à l'ordinateur des codes particuliers correspondant à la position des touches. Ces codes sont ensuite interprétés à l'aide d'une table de layout (variable selon la langue, plus rarement selon le modèle de clavier) afin de produire les codes de caractère correspondants.

Or, il s'avère que vos claviers numériques produisent des codes de touche correspondant à la ligne de caractères supérieure des claviers alphanumériques. Selon toute vraisemblance, ils doivent fonctionner correctement avec un layout de clavier qui présente sur ces touches les chiffres de en position minuscule (clavier QWERTY, typiquement).

Pour régler le problème chez vous, vous devrez donc très probablement maintenir la touche Maj (majuscule) enfoncée.

Je me permets de vous faire remarquer que les claviers numériques _dignes de ce nom_ produisent normalement les codes correspondant au _pavé numérique_ des claviers alphanumériques, codes qui ne sont pas amenés, eux, à être interprétés différemment suivant la localisation (pays, langue) paramétrée dans le système d'exploitation.


----------



## bugsdenis (14 Novembre 2009)

bonjour et merci de vos réponses. Malheureusement, j'ai fait pas mal d'essai (touche MAJ, shift, fn....) et aucune solution.
Pascal, je suis d'accord avec vous, mais le produit étant en vente et acheté sur l'Apple Store, je pensais qu'il était conforme aux règles de l'art. Visiblement non.

Je crois qu'en désespoir de cause, il va falloir le retourner et en demander le remboursement.


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je suis dans le même cas.
Avant d'essayer:mouais:de se faire rembourser, pensez vous que des MAJ soient succeptibles de nous aider ?
Après tout cette référence se vend sur l'applestore et il est aussi de leur responsabilité d'agir...


----------



## choumou (14 Novembre 2009)

Peut-être que de contacter le SAV serais une bonne chose, et leur demander.


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

je vais en effet essayer:modo:
merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Novembre 2009)

Et sinon, vous avez penser à configurer le clavier en "Français numérique"? je sais ça a l'air bête dit comme ça mas bon si vous prenez simplement "français" les caractères ont la priorité sur les chiffres.


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

oui, et rien de mieux...
merci


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2009)

911nord a dit:


> ()
> Après tout cette référence se vend sur l'applestore et il est aussi de leur *responsabilité d'agir*...



non on voit que tu ne connais pas Apple. Déjà pour leur propres produits ils mettent un temps fou à corriger le tir, alors pour un produit tiers, tu penses qu'ils vont bien y coller un ingénieur


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

et zut alors...
comme les autres, on s'est fait avoir


----------



## daffyb (14 Novembre 2009)

911nord a dit:


> et zut alors...
> comme les autres, on s'est fait avoir



ouaip, j'ai l'impression.
et si tu passes en qwerty ? ça marche ? juste pour faire avancer la science


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'essayer et .......
pas mieux
la différence est que lorsque je presse le 1, j'ai + au lieu de & :hein:
donc, zut zut et zut ..


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour régler le problème chez vous, vous devrez donc très probablement maintenir la touche Maj (majuscule) enfoncée.


Là j'ai écrit une grosse bêtise, car la touche Maj d'un clavier n'a pas d'effet sur le comportement d'un autre clavier. 

Il est donc normal que cela ne puisse pas régler le problème.


Mais comme les claviers sont traités séparément par les premières couches du système, il y a peut-être encore un espoir de trouver une solution logicielle...


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

et vous entendez quoi par solution logicielle ?:mouais:
merci


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2009)

911nord a dit:


> et vous entendez quoi par solution logicielle ?


J'entends par là un composant logiciel additionnel (i.e. un programme informatique) qui, une fois installé, ferait fonctionner le clavier numérique correctement.


Je viens d'ailleurs justement de trouver un exemple de programme permettant de modifier les codes de touche en provenance d'un des claviers connectés. Ce programme pourrait être adapté et re-compilé pour résoudre le présent problème.

En revanche, son fonctionnement suppose que les différents claviers à traiter soient reconnus comme étant de types différents par le système (le programme ne faisant pas de distinction entre deux claviers de type identique). Il faut donc espérer que les identifiants retournés par votre clavier numérique et par votre clavier alphanumérique ne soient pas les mêmes.

Je vais me pencher sur le problème dès que j'aurai un peu de temps. Il faut notamment que je trouve un moyen commode pour repérer les claviers après installation du logiciel afin de pouvoir configurer le comportement de ce dernier.


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

super
et super esprit
merci, je vais continuer à chercher de mon coté également


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai regardé un peu ce que ça donnait, et c'est assez encourageant.

Toutefois, pour me simplifier le travail, il serait bien que vous me comfirmiez/complétiez la liste des touches de votre clavier numérique qui posent problème, avec les caractères qui apparaissent à la plage de ceux attendus.

J'imagine (mais il faut que vous me le confirmiez) qu'il y a :
1 &#8594; &
2 &#8594; é
3 &#8594; "
4 &#8594; '
5 &#8594; (
6 &#8594; §
7 &#8594; è
8 &#8594; !
9 &#8594; ç
0 &#8594; à

Qu'en est-il des autres touches ?


----------



## 911nord (14 Novembre 2009)

ok,
ce que vous inscrivez plus haut est donc exact.
voici pour les autres touches :
00 donne donc àà
. donne :
enter donne bien un retour à la ligne suivante
back space donne bien un retour en arrière
+ donne bien +
- donne )
/ donne /
* donne *


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2009)

Bon... Voici un petit programme que j'ai appelé « NumPad », sans prétention aucune, que je suis arrivé à bricoler moyennant quelques hypothèses que vous ne manquerez pas de confirmer ou d'infirmer selon que cela fonctionnera ou non chez vous.

Tout d'abord, voici une petite doc à son sujet :





> *NumPad*
> 
> *&#8226; Usage:*
> 
> ...


Le programme zippé est en pièce jointe.

Le checksum MD5 du zip est : 02223de77e6768c6fcfba5817830c6b6


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2009)

Pour faire court, le mode d'emploi est:
- télécharger et dézipper le programme,
- le déplacer éventuellement là ou l'on souhaite,
- le lancer,
- taper une lettre sur le clavier principal (alphanumérique),
- taper un chiffre sur le clavier numérique,
- utiliser les claviers.

Pour avoir à éviter de relancer l'application _NumPad_ à la main par la suite, on peut l'ajouter à la liste des programmes à lancer automatiquement à l'ouverture de session. Pour ce faire, aller dans _Préférences Système>Comptes_, sous l'onglet _Ouverture_, cliquer sur le bouton [+], rechercher et sélectionner _NumPad.app_ puis cliquer sur _Ajouter_.

J'attends vos retours, afin de savoir s'il y a des choses à régler ou à corriger.


----------



## bugsdenis (15 Novembre 2009)

Alors là je dis BRAVO et MERCI. Il est rare de trouver une aide aussi rapide et compétente dès qu'il s'agit de mettre les mains dans le code et là ce fût le cas.

Encore merci PA5CAL


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2009)

bugsdenis a dit:


> Alors là je dis BRAVO et MERCI. Il est rare de trouver une aide aussi rapide et compétente dès qu'il s'agit de mettre les mains dans le code et là ce fût le cas.
> 
> Encore merci PA5CAL


Est-ce que ça signifie que ça marche bien avec ton clavier numérique, sans aucun défaut ?


----------



## bugsdenis (15 Novembre 2009)

En fait tout fonctionne parfaitement à l'exception du caractère . (point) qui donne : (deux point). Pour le reste tout est OK et la méthode d'apprentissage fonctionne très bien.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Novembre 2009)

Voici une nouvelle version du programme, avec une correction pour le problème du point décimal.

Le checksum MD5 de ce zip est : 2284d4e8e3fafd6b8c771749dc0c1af8


----------



## bugsdenis (16 Novembre 2009)

C'est parfait, vraiment très sympa d'obtenir de l'aide aussi rapidement. Une petite idée en passant, il faudrait contacter interlink ou Apple pour leur soumettre ce programme, ça éviterai des déboires aux utilisateurs de claviers non qwerty.
En tout cas, encore merci et bravo l'artiste !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2009)

Juste une petite question en passant : qu'entendez vous par "clavier numérique" ? Parce que si c'est un pavé numérique, je ne comprend pas bien le problème, j'en ai un, tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique, censé être compatible "Windows only", et lorsque je le branche sur mes portables, il fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

De ce que j'ai vu sur Internet il s'agit d'un pavé numérique qui fait fonction de calculatrice et qui se connecte en bluetooth au Mac (cf. http://www.smklink.com/index.php?id=NzU2).


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2009)

Ah, Ok, moi, c'est juste un bête pavé numérique USB.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Juste une petite question en passant : qu'entendez vous par "clavier numérique" ? Parce que si c'est un pavé numérique, je ne comprend pas bien le problème, j'en ai un, tout ce qu'il y a de plus basique, censé être compatible "Windows only", et lorsque je le branche sur mes portables, il fonctionne parfaitement


... D'où ma remarque au post #5.

J'ai également un pavé numérique externe pour mon PC portable, et il fonctionne très bien sur mon Mac.

Mais là je pense qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un problème PC/Mac, mais plutôt d'un raté du constructeur qui, obnubilé pas la culture anglo-saxonne, a simplement oublié que les claviers AZERTY existaient, aussi.


----------



## christianlaplane (29 Décembre 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bon... Voici un petit programme que j'ai appelé « NumPad », sans prétention aucune, que je suis arrivé à bricoler moyennant quelques hypothèses que vous ne manquerez pas de confirmer ou d'infirmer selon que cela fonctionnera ou non chez vous.
> 
> Tout d'abord, voici une petite doc à son sujet :
> Le programme zippé est en pièce jointe.
> ...


Je rencontre le même problème d'utilisation de ce numpad.

Bravo pour la réalisation de ce petit programme, mais tu dis qu'il est en pièce jointe et je ne le vois pas.

Peut tu me dire ou le trouver (le programme) et me dire ce que signifie le cheksum MD5 ...etc

Merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Décembre 2009)

christianlaplane a dit:


> tu dis qu'il est en pièce jointe et je ne le vois pas.
> 
> Peut tu me dire ou le trouver (le programme) et me dire ce que signifie le cheksum MD5.


J'ai supprimé la première pièce jointe qui correspondait à une version erronée. La dernière version est en pièce jointe dans le post #27 de ce fil.

Le checksum MD5 est le code permettant de vérifier l'intégrité du contenu du fichier (cela évite notamment de se retrouver avec un fichier endommagé ou infecté par un malware).

Pour vérifier le checksum MD5 de son fichier, on peut utiliser la commande en ligne « _md5_ » dans Terminal, ou encore un logiciel comme celui-ci (_Single Files/Get Checksum of a File_).


----------



## rouget.jacques@wanadoo.fr (22 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bon... Voici un petit programme que j'ai appelé « NumPad », sans prétention aucune, que je suis arrivé à bricoler moyennant quelques hypothèses que vous ne manquerez pas de confirmer ou d'infirmer selon que cela fonctionnera ou non chez vous.
> 
> Tout d'abord, voici une petite doc à son sujet :
> Le programme zippé est en pièce jointe.
> ...


bonsoir,
comme d'autres, j'ai acheté le pavé numérique interlink. Comme d'autres je me suis aperçu qu'il ne fonctionnait pas avec mon IMac avec le clavier azerty...
Votre programme semble être la solution à mon problème et je vous félicite d'avoir apporté votre contribution.
Je ne suis pas un as de l'informatique et je débute sur Mac....
J'ai suivi vos instructions (enfin je crois) tout semble se dérouler comme vous l'indiquez, mais la manipe ne donne rien :
téléchargement du fichier zippé
double-clic, il crée un fichier numpad
copie du fichier dans application/utilitaires
double-clic sur numpad
appui sur la touche "a" du clavier puis sur la touche"1" du pavé
utilisation du pavé numérique = minuscules correspondantes du clavier alphanumérique...

pouvez-vous m'aider ?
merci
Jacques

*Note du modo : *sauf si tu tiens tout spécialement à te faire pourrir cette boite aux lettres de spams, je te suggère vivement de contacter Amok <- clic) afin de modifier ton pseudo. *Jamais* d'adresse mail dans la partie publique d'un forum !


----------



## daffyb (23 Janvier 2010)

rouget.jacques@wanadoo.fr a dit:


> bonsoir,
> comme d'autres, j'ai acheté le pavé numérique interlink. Comme d'autres je me suis aperçu qu'il ne fonctionnait pas avec mon IMac avec le clavier azerty...
> Votre programme semble être la solution à mon problème et je vous félicite d'avoir apporté votre contribution.
> Je ne suis pas un as de l'informatique et je débute sur Mac....
> ...



Bonjour,
Juste pour vous signaler que ce n'est pas une bonne idée de mettre son adresse Mail comme pseudo car vous augmentez vos chances de vous faire spamer.
J'informe qui de droit pour vous donner un coup de main à ce niveau là.


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Janvier 2010)

rouget.jacques@wanadoo.fr a dit:


> utilisation du pavé numérique = minuscules correspondantes du clavier alphanumérique...


Heu... :hein: Je n'ai pas compris.

Peux-tu préciser ce qui ce passe ?


----------



## rouget.jacques@wanadoo.fr (23 Janvier 2010)

merci pour les conseils...

en fait tout semble s'être passé normalement selon vos instructions
mon pavé numérique est bien connecté via bluetooth
numpad est installé dans le dossier "utilitaires
lorsque je double-clique dessus, il semble bien se lancer (mais rien apparaît à l'écran)
j'appuie sur une touche du clavier
puis sur une touche du pavé numérique
le clavier fonctionne normalement, mais le pavé numérique lui est toujours configuré comme les touches minuscules de la partie nombres du clavier

voilà, j'espère avoir été compréhensible

merci
Jacques


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Janvier 2010)

rouget.jacques@wanadoo.fr a dit:


> le pavé numérique lui est toujours configuré comme les touches minuscules de la partie nombres du clavier


OK, je viens de comprendre. En fait, le logiciel semble être sans effet.

Pour voir si le logiciel tourne bien en arrière-plan, il faudrait ouvrir Terminal et taper (ou faire un copier-coller de) la commande :
	
	



```
ps -cMA | grep numpad
```
Il devrait y avoir une ligne de réponse. S'il n'y a aucune réponse, c'est que le logiciel ne tourne pas. S'il y a plusieurs lignes, c'est qu'il a été lancé plusieurs fois (dans ce cas, maintenir les touches Ctrl+Alt+Cmd+Espace enfoncées, et taper sur Y avant de relacher toutes les touches).

Pour voir si le logiciel a réussi à s'autoconfigurer, dans Terminal taper la commande :
	
	



```
defaults read fr.free.ploctaux.numpad
```
Les deux numéros de clavier devraient apparaître. Si un seul numéro est affiché, cela signifie que le second clavier n'a pas été détecté ou que son numéro est identique à celui du premier (ce cas n'étant pas géré, comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut).


----------



## rouget.jacques@wanadoo.fr (23 Janvier 2010)

voilà le résultat des commandes dans terminal.
La première fois, il y avait plusieurs lignes, n'arrivant pas à obtenir quoi que ce soit avec ctrl+alt+cmd+espace et y, j'ai relancé une nouvelle session.
Le programme semble ne pas s'être installé ? non ?
merci pour les conseils....
Jacques

Last login: Sat Jan 23 18:58:55 on console
new-host-2:~ famousconcept$ ps -cMA | grep numpad
famousconcept   172   ??    0,0 S    31T   0:00.06   0:00.07 numpad
new-host-2:~ famousconcept$ defaults read fr.free.ploctaux.numpad
2010-01-23 19:27:45.683 defaults[200:903] 
Domain fr.free.ploctaux.numpad does not exist
new-host-2:~ famousconcept$


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Janvier 2010)

D'après ce que tu rapportes, il apparaît que le logiciel a bien été lancé (et même plusieurs fois, puisqu'il y avait plusieurs lignes).

En revanche, il ne semble avoir pu produire le fichier indiquant la détection d'au moins un clavier, et il s'avère que son exécution a été stoppée (c'est ce qu'indique le T après le 31 dans la réponse à la commande _ps_), ce qui est anormal.

Cela peut provenir du fait qu'il n'arrive pas à recevoir de message concernant le clavier de la part du système, ou bien que l'accès au dossier des préférences des applications lui est interdit.


Pourrais-tu faire une réparation des autorisations du disque système (à l'aide de l'_Utilitaire de disque_, par exemple) ?

Si ça n'améliore pas la situation, alors indique-moi quelle est la version de ton OS (10.6.???) et de ton matériel, si tu exécute le logiciel sous une session administrateur ou de simple utilisateur, et si tu utilises des logiciels ou des périphériques externes particuliers.


----------



## rouget.jacques@wanadoo.fr (24 Janvier 2010)

pas d'amélioration, désolé. Je te communique les infos pour mon I-Mac :

Vue d&#8217;ensemble du logiciel système :
  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.6.2 (10C2234)
  Version du noyau :	Darwin 10.2.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Macintosh HD
  Mode de démarrage :	Normal
  Nom de l&#8217;ordinateur :	iMac de jacques rouget
  Nom de l&#8217;utilisateur :	NosyBlue (famousconcept)
  Mémoire virtuelle sécurisée :	non activée
  Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non
  Temps depuis le démarrage :	5 minutes


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Janvier 2010)

Je vais tenter de dénicher une configuration équivalente pour voir si je peux reproduire le problème.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pu reproduire le problème sur un Mac sous Snow Leopard.

Je suis parvenu à éviter le blocage du logiciel, mais il semble que la méthode utilisée pour capturer les touches tapée ne soit plus exploitable sur la nouvelle version de l'OS. Mes recherches sur Internet indiquent que je ne suis pas le seul à faire face à ce problème.

Je vais continuer à chercher. Mais comme je n'ai pas un Mac sous SL en permanence à ma disposition en ce moment, je ne garantis pas de pouvoir donner rapidement un correctif.


----------



## FamousConcept (25 Janvier 2010)

merci beaucoup pour ton support !!!!
pas d'inquiétude sur le délai, je survis....

Jacques


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2010)

J'ai trouvé le fin mot de l'histoire.

Pour que le logiciel soit en mesure de capturer les touches du clavier, il est nécessaire que l'*Accès pour les périphériques d'aide* soit préalablement activé dans _Préférences Système>Accès universel_ (case à cocher en bas de la fenêtre).

Par ailleurs, pour éviter le blocage dont j'ai parlé plus haut, voici une version du logiciel spécifique à Snow Leopard (Mac OS 10.6) en version 32 bits.

Le checksum MD5 du zip est : e6bada359033651a1f54c76d5886b2d5


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2010)

Voici le même, mais en version 64 bits.

Le MD5 est : 987d8a0c80f3cade8123d26abe3c1e51


----------



## FamousConcept (27 Janvier 2010)

merci Pa5cal,
J'ai hate d'être à demain pour mettre en oeuvre ta solution.
encore merci et bravo pour ta disponibilité et ta compétence.
Jacques


----------



## MORNE ROUGE (27 Janvier 2010)

Comment faire sur le clavier d'un iMac OSX version 10.6.2. pour qu'en appuyant sur la touche qui verrouille les majuscules, on puisse écrire des chiffres (i.e. 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 et non 
@ & é " ' ( § è ! ç à ) - )

Merci.


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2010)

en choisissant français *numérique* dans les préférences du clavier


----------



## FamousConcept (31 Janvier 2010)

un grand merci, tout marche à merveille !!!!
Jacques


----------



## FamousConcept (21 Février 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> en choisissant français *numérique* dans les préférences du clavier


bonjour,
merci pour l'info, mais je ne trouve pas l'option dans préférences clavier (I Mac)
Jacques


----------



## fab457 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour , je viens d'acheter un imac  mac (system snow léopard os x 10.6.2) et un clavier  apple azerty avec pavé numérique.  

J'aimerais changer la touche , qui se trouve sur le pavé numérique en . 

j'ai cherché sur le net mais n'ai rien trouvé  . Etant donné que je viens  de passer de PC à Mac je ne vais pas installer windows pour bidouiller  quelque chose. Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Mars 2010)

Comme il a été souvent répété sur le forum _(merci de faire une recherche avant de poser une nouvelle question ) _Ukelele permet de bricoler le clavier pour faire ce genre de chose.


----------



## momokay (27 Avril 2010)

Je tiens à vous dire merci tout simplement.

Merci

Imac 27
Snow Leopard 10.6.3


----------



## steftii (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour PA5CAL, tout d'abord un grand merci pour le tuto, car il m'a permis de pouvoir faire fonctionner ma calculette bluetooth, que j'ai au moins depuis 1an sans que ca fonctionne sur mac ! (c'était un cadeau) la personne n'a pas fait attention qu'il ne fonctionner que sur des clavier qwerty bon passons ! 

Juste une petite question est-il possible qu'a la place du point je puisses mettre un virgule ?

D'avance merci !


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2011)

steftii a dit:


> Juste une petite question est-il possible qu'a la place du point je puisses mettre un virgule ?


Oui, tout-à-fait. L'utilitaire Ukelele que j'ai cité plus haut permet de le faire assez simplement en partant du layout du clavier courant.


----------



## herszk (21 Janvier 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Oui, tout-à-fait. L'utilitaire Ukelele que j'ai cité plus haut permet de le faire assez simplement en partant du layout du clavier courant.



Bonjour à tous.
Je confirme, je l'ai fait pour mon pavé numérique LMP bluetooth et je pense que ce serait valable pour la totalité des touches du calculateur.


----------

